# Requests



## imported_admin (Jan 6, 2004)

Please post requests for polls in this topic.

Jeff, in Litchfield, OH


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 8, 2004)

What is your avg pen retail price?


----------



## jeff (Jan 9, 2004)

> What is your avg pen retail price?


I assume you mean for professional penturners, i.e. those making a living producing pens? How about we make the choices; under $25, $25-$50, and over $50?

Jeff in Litchfield, OH


----------



## paleydp (Apr 8, 2004)

Couple of things I'd like to see poll results for.

How important are boxes to pen sales? And what kind of boxes are best received?

also,

How many people buy just pens, pen and pencil sets, and pencils?


Thanks,
Denise


----------



## jeff (Apr 8, 2004)

Denise, feel free to create a poll!  Just go to the Poll forum http://www.penturners.org/forum/forum.asp?FORUM_ID=14 and click "New Poll" Just fill in the blanks with your question and answers and that's it.


----------



## pecartus (Jun 13, 2004)

Jeff;

Is there a poll published here for finishes, I haven't found one. The question I would like to know is CA with BLO, CA without BLO, Shellac/WAX composites (mixtures), Oil (tung, Danish, Linseed) and Laquer, Oil (same listed above) and Shellac (pure state), Laquer only, Shellac Only, Other. Might need to trim this down some, but with all the discussions going on about finishes, I would be curious, also I would like to use the results in my research project on finishes.


----------



## timdaleiden (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pecartus_
> <br />Jeff;
> 
> Is there a poll published here for finishes, I haven't found one. The question I would like to know is CA with BLO, CA without BLO, Shellac/WAX composites (mixtures), Oil (tung, Danish, Linseed) and Laquer, Oil (same listed above) and Shellac (pure state), Laquer only, Shellac Only, Other. Might need to trim this down some, but with all the discussions going on about finishes, I would be curious, also I would like to use the results in my research project on finishes.



  There is at least one other that has come out recently in the Yahoo group. It is called Enduro water based poly. It is supposed to be as tough as nails, dries quick, and doesn't have the blueing problem as other waterborn polys. I think this may be a problem as a poll (because of the vast numbers involved), but perfectly suited for a seperate folder.


----------



## ilikewood (Jun 14, 2004)

Actually I think Wayne S. has been experimenting quite heavily with this.  Maybe he can give us an update pretty soon.

Bill in Idaho


----------



## schris2 (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BubbaBob_
> <br />What is your avg pen retail price?


$22-25 with a plastic pen box


----------

